# Do girls ever look at you when walking by?



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

Just wondering to all the guys out there, if you ever had a cute girl look at you or smile at you, when say just walking in the street and they are passing by.
Personally, I've never had that happen to me. They all just pass by and completely ignore me.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Never due to being unattractive.


----------



## youngloc (Dec 23, 2009)

Sometimes


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

A girl once winked at me.


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

Nope, never.


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

Nope


----------



## Xenidia (Aug 4, 2012)

Nope they don't.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

They do look at me ! They don't smile though or may be someone did IDK.But I never get to know whether they find me attractive or not.But,they do check me out ,I notice quite often.But,if they even do find me attractive,I just won't be able to do anything but just walk by! And the story closes down forever!


----------



## PaysageDHiver (Jun 18, 2011)

All the time.


----------



## OutOfControlPanel (Jul 14, 2012)

When I go out for a walk and I pass a girl, I sometimes look back. Sometimes I do this just because I found the girl particularly attractive. Other times I do it just to see if she found me interesting enough to look back at me. I've never seen them looking back -- they just keep on walking. 

:sigh


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Rarely.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

If they did I wouldn't notice.


----------



## Anesthetize (Sep 1, 2012)

Sometimes, but looking at their expressions I can't tell if they think I'm attractive or just plain staring for no reason.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

I stared a guy today, I could not get my eyes removed away of his eyes. Black eyes always makes me stare.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Girls often check me out. The way I dress, or just plain staring. Ugh, it's so annoying.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

If you live in a big city I wouldn't take this personally. I think only once have I ever taken a double take with a man, and my boyfriend was actually the first to comment on this looks. It was like he stepped out of a magazine and he really stood out in that crowded subway. Point is, when people are going about their daily lives they're really not checking out every person that passes them by- they're more focused on their task at hand.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

It used to happen to me a lot when I was younger. Hardly happens anymore.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

A couple of years ago a woman kept staring at me when I was walking by her while I was shopping. I was to nervous to talk to her, like I always am. One thing was that she looked like she was in her early 20's. I always come up with excuses like I'm too old for her.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I had a halfway decent looking drunk girl come up to me on the street and hand me a piece of paper with her phone number on it a couple months ago.

Luckily I froze up and mumbled something incoherent and didn't call her ever.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I'm a girl and girls look at me. Not sure why?


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

I really don't know since I don't pay much attention to see if other people are looking at me, it would probably make my anxiety worse.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes, but I think it's just them people watching and not them thinking I'm attractive. I notice guys looking at me too.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

RUFB2327 said:


> Yes, but I think it's just them people watching and not them thinking I'm attractive. I notice guys looking at me too.


why do you think guys look at you though? i get this once in a while, i get stared down by dudes and i know exactly what they want to do. fight. idk if its the way i look, but i get this quite bit.

last time i was in a liquor store and this big dude [probably 6'3 250-260lbs] just ****ing standing there staring at me. :sus


----------



## MaskOfSanity (Feb 16, 2012)

I'll throw this at you. How often do you let yourself get caught looking/staring at someone attractive? Even a person without SAD doesn't want to be seen gawking at someone they find attractive... so it's really not a good test. 

On a more personal level, I used to go to school with a girl who would never make eye contact with me even though she sat right next to me. It kind of hurt my feelings at the time, but later on down the road I found out she had a crush on me and I made her nervous because I was so quiet. Not everything is black and white.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

I thought girls always check each other out, kind of sizing up each other or comparing themselves. That's what my sister says anyway.

On rare occasions I'll notice a gal hold a glance at me and kinda smile. Best I can do is smirk back :stu


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

yeah, sometimes. That doesn't neccessarily mean anything though.



MaskOfSanity said:


> Even a person without SAD doesn't want to be seen gawking at someone they find attractive... so it's really not a good test.
> 
> On a more personal level, I used to go to school with a girl who would never make eye contact with me even though she sat right next to me. It kind of hurt my feelings at the time, but later on down the road I found out she had a crush on me and I made her nervous because I was so quiet. Not everything is black and white.


exactly.


----------



## Universum (Aug 24, 2012)

I do not know for when girls are walking by, I look the other way. They may have looked at me but I guess I'll never know. A question I pose is, why would they have looked at me in the first place? I think there are more "lovely" people out there than myself. I am not a worthwhile person, at least in my belief.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

MiMiK said:


> why do you think guys look at you though? i get this once in a while, i get stared down by dudes and i know exactly what they want to do. fight. idk if its the way i look, but i get this quite bit.
> 
> last time i was in a liquor store and this big dude [probably 6'3 250-260lbs] just ****ing standing there staring at me. :sus


Probably the same reason I think the girls look at me. Just cause they notice other people. I never got the impression from the guys that they were staring because they wanted to fight.


----------



## GroupHug (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah, but instead of chatting them up or returning the smile they give like a normal person, I just nervously or appear to them to rudely look away because I was never given a cootie vaccination as a kid.

Once, it was just creepy. This girl in the grocery store just stood toward me and stared while waiting in a neighboring line at the checkout. I look away - five (or more) whole seconds later I look back and she is still gazing at me, standing there apparently awestruck with a dumb look on her face. She kept facing me the entire time, there wasn't even a slight attempt at subtlety. I stopped checking after that and hurried to pay, then walked out the door while making sure I wasn't followed. :teeth


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

A few but most won't look at me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have to be careful running the streets in the evening in the summertime. I run the risk of being catcalled by women passing in cars. Yes, it happens. I hate feeling like a piece of meat. I have feelings. I have a good job, car, house, play woodwind instruments. Yes, there is more to me than my Paxil fat body.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Multiple times a day.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

ya, sometimes they smile sometimes they just have a blank look on their face


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I was told once last month to my face that I was handsome by a couple of ladies at the beach, too (I live in Ohio, people - not even near a Great Lake). It completely caught me off guard.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> I was told once last month to my face that I was handsome by a couple of ladies at the beach, too (I live in Ohio, people - not even near a Great Lake). It completely caught me off guard.


Confidence boosters are always nice 

I usually end up thinking they just said that to be nice, and didn't really mean it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Canucklehead said:


> Confidence boosters are always nice
> 
> I usually end up thinking they just said that to be nice, and didn't really mean it.


I know. :lol
I was like - they see my body, do they want my millenniummanliness or is it just a mind game?


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

It has started happening since I've been at the gym for a while. Never happened before.

Either I'm dressing like a dick or I'm being eye-f***ed. Has happened when out shopping. Don't really like it to be honest. Makes me feel slightly uncomfortable and I somewhat lose control over my legs when I notice I'm being watched.


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

I get looks on daily basis, but smiles are much more rare. Don't know what that says about me haha.


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

No, but I can't really blame them.


----------



## shindoable (Sep 1, 2012)

From time to time they look at me yes. i can only think that its because of my odd clothing style.. well usually i wear the same clothes.. i dont buy clothes so often, thats why. i dont dislike buying clothes but im both lazy and nervous and im not sure what to buy usually. atleast im being respected by strangers as if im a nice person or an adult. so its not like everyone laughs at me  well not like i care, i try to not think about what others think about my style.


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

MaskOfSanity said:


> I'll throw this at you. How often do you let yourself get caught looking/staring at someone attractive? Even a person without SAD doesn't want to be seen gawking at someone they find attractive... so it's really not a good test.
> 
> On a more personal level, I used to go to school with a girl who would never make eye contact with me even though she sat right next to me. It kind of hurt my feelings at the time, but later on down the road I found out she had a crush on me and I made her nervous because I was so quiet. Not everything is black and white.


I always stare. Always. I smile too, but they're already creeped out by my staring so it's a lost cause.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

depends on whos looking


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

All the time. Even when I'm with my wife. Sometimes even because I'm with her.

I always got attention from women, but it improved even more when I hit the gym, got a new car, and started caring about my threads and ****. In truth though, I think those things just gave me a shot of confidence: when one has it you become more attractive, yet it is immaterial and elusive for people with SA.

Hitting the gym and dressing better put me in a position to "fake it until I made it." Still making it but I think I'm doing damn good.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I've been taking regular long walks around my city, which is a big city, for over 2 years now, and I don't recall ever getting any looks that could be interpreted as any more than just incidental contact.

But this weekend I went back to my parents' city (which is a medium sized city) and took a long walk there, and the following things happened:

- As I was walking past a group of girls at a bus stop, one of them looked at me directly the entire time I was approaching
- A cute chick wearing glasses held eye contact with me as I passed (this has happened only a handful of times in my own city)
- A girl asked me if I had any change for the bus
- A girl hollered at me from a car - she said "You are [name of my ethnicity]" while I was waiting at a light

On the other hand, the following things also happened:

- Some guys looked at me as I passed
- As I was walking past a group of guys at a bus stop, one of them said to me, "Have a good night bud"
- A couple of guys hollered at me from taxis. Couldn't make out what they were saying

Therefore the most likely explanation is that all of these people were just drunk and liked to say stuff to random strangers. Most were university students partying before school starts. It still made me feel kind of good though, because I never get that stuff in my own city even though it's way bigger.


----------



## MaskOfSanity (Feb 16, 2012)

niacin said:


> I always stare. Always. I smile too, but they're already creeped out by my staring so it's a lost cause.


Hmm. Have you tried... not staring?


----------



## Ramon (May 24, 2011)

Nope, not that I noticed. Might be the face I have, seems to have a leave me alone sign on it.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I was at the mall lady week with 2 of my friends and some complimented both my friends but didn't say anything to me. I don't think a girl had ever complimented me for my looks. I kinda wish there was a way I could become a different person like a more attractive male so they would *sigh*


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

The last time anybody said anything about my looks was when I was 14 and she told me I was cute. I think part of my problem is that I have hard time smiling when I'm out somewhere. I've always hated the way my smile looks. I've always hated the way my teeth look, but I've never had the money to get them fixed. Maybe if I smiled more I would get some interest.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Doubt it.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Usually I don't make eye contact so it's hard to say. Sometimes I see them looking at me. I wish I could read their minds in these instances.


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, but they are scared by my scary looks.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes, a few times this has happened to me. It takes me so much by surprise that at most all I can do is purse my lips, stare down at the ground and continue on. My assumption is that they must think they know me from way back in school or something, and that they immediately smile because of that, but once I get closer they realize they don't know me. 

One time at the library, I was heading to the checkout, and so was this girl, and she gave me a clear "look" of more than a second, and smiled. Of course I didn't reciprocate, and standing in line behind her I looked down and noticed what appeared to be an engagement ring. When she finished at the checkout, she took her books around the corner of the counter, rearranged them, looked over at me again and smiled. I was quite befuddled and annoyed, because she was also quite cute, and the kind of girl lookswise who would be accessible to someone who looks like me. If that was an engagement ring, the only assumption I can have is that she felt she might have known me.


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> I had a halfway decent looking drunk girl come up to me on the street and hand me a piece of paper with her phone number on it a couple months ago.
> 
> Luckily I froze up and mumbled something incoherent and didn't call her ever.


Luckily!! i'd be exstatic if a good looking girl did that 2 me i'd call her asap:boogie


----------



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, because girls are people and people generally do look at each other. I look at both girls and guys. Guys to see if they're as big as me :lol:lol:lol... insecure... and girls either to see if I'm attracted to them or judge their fashion choices (I discovered that people who wear wooly bobble hats in the summer are deplorable).

I hate being looked at by chavy girls though.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

EhH


----------



## talisman (Aug 5, 2005)

I get looks from time to time but who knows if they find me attractive or just plain weird. lol

I certainly eye up almost every girl who walks past. I never stare though. lol


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

srschirm said:


> Usually I don't make eye contact so it's hard to say. Sometimes I see them looking at me. I wish I could read their minds in these instances.


That's how I feel. I've walked by women and sometimes I've seen them smiling and I've always wished I could read their minds. I have a hard time smiling because I've never liked my smile. I've also have a hard time making eye contact.


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

The girls at wawa sometimes do... and sometimes I get unwanted attention from hideous girls


----------



## StarDude (May 29, 2011)

Luka92 said:


> A girl once winked at me.


You lucky dog!


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

lonesomeboy said:


> Just wondering to all the guys out there, if you ever had a cute girl look at you or smile at you, when say just walking in the street and they are passing by.
> Personally, I've never had that happen to me. They all just pass by and completely ignore me.


Sometimes. But most of the time I'm looking at them too, and we end up looking each other in the eyes really awkwardly... Looking at people is scary to me, so maybe I just don't ever notice this, cause it seems to happen pretty rarely. Even if they were "checking me out", (which I doubt) I'd never do or say anything, and I doubt someone could muster up the courage to talk to me.

So whatevs.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

StarDude said:


> You lucky dog!


It's not a big deal. It happened only once and I just walked past her quickly, I didn't know how to react. It didn't raise my self-esteem or anything...


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't know. I'm not asking.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Multiple times a day.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Black And Mild said:


>


:haha


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah but I don't take it to my head. It means nothing.


----------



## Thinkerbell (Jul 8, 2012)

Will this cure your SA? I'll do it. Just pay for my transportaion. I'll meet up with you, walk by, and stare directly into your pupils. I may even throw in a smile.


----------



## muffinmaster (Jul 18, 2011)

Nope, this very question plagues me everytime I walk down the street (NYC). I notice not 1 girl even glances at me, let alone any I find attractive. And even if they did, I probably wouldn't catch it, and I wouldnt know what to do about it anyway.


----------



## Josh90 (Aug 22, 2008)

They used to, now they treat me like I'm invisible.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Never...except an occasional look of disgust. I prefer to remain invisible in public anyway so I'm not really bothered by it but I suppose it would feel flattering if someone actually found me attractive.


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

Quite a lot of the time... 

I always convince myself that they are doing it because I look weird, they feel sorry for the way I look, or are not actually interested.

Probably its me looking into it too much, but in the past there has been times I have acted when I have seen women looking at me like they were interested, but they shot me down, so I have lost a lot of confidence that way


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Nope


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

lonesomeboy said:


> Just wondering to all the guys out there, if you ever had a cute girl look at you or smile at you, when say just walking in the street and they are passing by.
> Personally, I've never had that happen to me. They all just pass by and completely ignore me.


they look at me as though I'm a wierdo...

just like you would have look at some dirty bum sitting on the corner asking for spare change


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

It happens everyone once in a while walking around in a mall or at bars.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Sometimes but i like to think they do it because they are friendly not because they find me attractive.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Sometimes but i like to think they do it because they are friendly not because they find me attractive.


I feel the same way. I'll see somebody smiling and I'll think their just be friendly. I'll see some girl in your 20's looking at me and I'll think there is no way she would find me attractive. She could easily find somebody her own age that she likes.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

I never care enough to notice, when I'm out and about I just take care of whatever business I need to.


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

Yea i noticed a cute girl checking me out on the train back from college last week it just made me feel awkward and embarrassed though lol


----------

